# FreeBSD deleted manually installed fonts



## jronald (Jan 16, 2019)

manually created dir /usr/local/share/fonts/manually-installed
copied 2 files into it: SourceHanSans.ttc SourceHanSerif.ttc, which are downloaded from https://github.com/adobe-fonts

`/usr/local/share/fonts/manually-installed # mkfontdir`

then the web browser can't be opend, when tried again, os stuck, have to reboot it by power off & on
after rebooting, no file in /usr/local/share/fonts/manually-installed

as a sideeffect, ibus-pinyin doesn't work properly now, in "preference", input methed can't be added, shortcut can't be congiured, in face nothing can be configured in the prerefence gui dialog


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 16, 2019)

I have manually installed fonts many times to use with graphics/gimp and have 100 or so saved in regular folders. The correct place to copy the folder to is /usr/local/share/fonts. The font is ready for immediate use with Gimp after I run `# rehash` and never had them disappear after a reboot.

This FreeBSD wallpaper was made using a font  I added and available on my site:




The only problem I've ever had was a tendency for x11-fm/xfe to freeze when transferring the folder and needed to kill it as root from `top`. I just start it back up and continue on as needed.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 16, 2019)

jronald said:


> /usr/local/share/fonts/manually-installed # mkfontdir


After that have you added the created font directory to the font path?

`# xset fp+ /usr/local/share/fonts/manually-installed`
`# xset fp rehash`

or set in a xorg configuration file


```
FontPath "/usr/local/share/fonts/manually-installed”
```

5.5. Using Fonts in Xorg


----------



## jronald (Jan 19, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> After that have you added the created font directory to the font path?
> 
> `# xset fp+ /usr/local/share/fonts/manually-installed`
> `# xset fp rehash`
> ...



I'll try later, no FreeBSD at hand. The OS should not freeze if no `xset fp+ ...`, right?


----------

